# lost tegu.. help?



## nessanicolle (Jun 20, 2012)

any advice? i came upstairs to find my tegu missing from his cage, I AM FREAKING OUT.


----------



## naturboy87 (Jun 20, 2012)

dont freek out and i turn every thing off and look for him and lisen u can usuly hear them russle wen their mooving a bit frum time to time ... and my blue was missing for two weeks and he just showed up one day .. water and a white mouse in a cage works grate also sum times ... Good luck


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 20, 2012)

1) Put your UVB light in an area near where you think he might be hiding - leave it ON for a majority of the time you're awake and he's missing. 

2) Leave accessible food and water near the light source so in the event he comes to the light (literally), he can eat and drink. 

3) Look in every nook; under all clothes, blankets, linens and pillows. Tegu's are notorious burrowers and will attempt to hide in or under anything they can when they are in an unfamiliar part of your house. 

As long as he's in the house - hopefully confined to one room - you'll get him back. Just be patient and if you can't find him, he'll eventually notice the light and head to it so he can bask.


----------



## irishenvy4 (Jun 20, 2012)

My tegu has gotten out of her outside pen before. she was missing for two days and then my dog found her. she burrowed herself underground to sleep. If he is in the house i am sure you will find him just check under EVERYTHING.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Ive read of a few people sprinkleing flour around to find their hde when they go missing.
Good luck


----------



## Dana C (Jun 22, 2012)

The scary thing about this is that he is a baby and you have dogs and cats. 
Look inside furniture, inside the box spring of your matress, under dressers, night stands, heating ducts, cabinets, book cases...in short take your house apart. He is there somewhere.
Keep up posted.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 22, 2012)

Any updates?


----------

